# Man cave / Studio - Start to finish



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi guys,*

I've recently acquired myself a nice man cave....Here is the build job, I've got loads more photos but these are the main ones

Day one..




























So. Bit of a mess, no real access for cars, walls crumbling, multi coloured decor....

I employed some men to do stuff










They smashed my back door in










Put a big beam in there










Ripped up current flooring










Decorating - serious job this










Less multi coloured...










2 weeks later my door arrives (stupid system) to fill my gap*










Now I had a door, the real work started, I didn't really want to do much stuff inside as it was totally open to the elements, so this is where the work began!

New flooring*










The whole place was then painted professionally to neaten my shoddy base coats up...and stuff started to go in










A TV, for no reason at all...










Skirting










Ta da










Oh, last thing




























I love ramp

Final decor to go in..










Man cave FTW

Just to add, all of this work was done in 8 days (minus the 14 day wait for the door!), and stuff like plumbers, electricians, decorators all worked through night on several occasions to get it all together!

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!! I really wish i had a space like that. If you don't mind me asking where did you get that lift and how much was is????? I Want one!!


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

oh i would ove summat like that, specially the lift!!! Nice touch!!


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

The ramp is from Garage Equipment group. Google them  

It was just over £1500 including delivery, I did get a fair chunk off though due to various reasons....Took 2 months to arrive though!


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

oh and must add... huuuuuuuuugely jealous!!! if i can get mine extended a good 4-6 feet in length i'll be happy!!!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

"I love ramp" :lol: are you just naming things to love 

Nice space mate, looks sweet :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic job you have done loving your space my brother in law is looking to put is a flush fitting one , how heavy is it and do you need the forklift if had to atall , thanks derek


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Divine said:


> The ramp is from Garage Equipment group. Google them
> 
> It was just over £1500 including delivery, I did get a fair chunk off though due to various reasons....Took 2 months to arrive though!


Is that all in or requiring a separate compressor?


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

:devil:


Derekh929 said:


> Fantastic job you have done loving your space my brother in law is looking to put is a flush fitting one , how heavy is it and do you need the forklift if had to atall , thanks derek


The ramp, is the single most awkward thing I've ever bought! 700kg all in, totally dead weight. And yes it does require a forklift haha..It does have a mobile kit, so I can move it to the corner, it's just some wheels that attach and a jack style wheel thing to raise it....an extra £100 for the mobile kit...It will be getting sunk eventually, I just want to make sure it's in the right place before I drop it! So going to use it for a few months to figure the best exact place

The ramp is fully self sufficient, doesn't require a air supply etc. it's all in the one unit


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice, What flooring you got?


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

I love ramp 2.
Wonder if they do something similar on fleabay...
I'm so kack handed with a jack.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks nice mate :thumb:


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

liam99 said:


> Very nice, What flooring you got?


It's kitchen Lino stuff....

I did initially want ceramic tiles, but I've only signed a lease for 3 years and £2000 for tiles just seemed stupid...So I ordered some Motorsport tiles for £1400 but then decided against it and wanted to paint it black, but it was going to be like £300 to paint, and tyres just tear paint up, so just thought sod it I'll get Lino....

It's very delicate, not ideal for wet cars, heavy things, if I turn the wheels it'll just crumble it up basically, so I just have to drive on very straight, and then straight back out haha


----------



## PABLO1977 (Feb 26, 2011)

Looking good Tom, thanks for having us over the other Sunday, was great to have a nosey around and its a very nice set up you've got there.
Keep up the good work.

And the Clio came up a treat with a quick wash n wax !


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks good!
Bit of corner bead / upvc trim on the reveals to the roller shutter brickwork and it would be fab.

OCD - apologies.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

NICE!! 

proper man cave action.

that price is much better than the ramps I seen circa £7K!! favourited their website for future splurge lol


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice man , just love your studio :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

That's looking great! I want a ramp next...


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

fantastic set up mate, :thumb::thumb:
apologies in advance but my humour got the best of me and could not help laughing at the 4th pic and the following comments


'I employed some men to do stuff'
'They smashed my back door in'
'they put a big beam in there'
:lol::lol:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

nice set up and congrats! Love the lift too!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great job there...:thumb:


----------



## N2eav (Sep 30, 2011)

were did you get the cabnets from they are cool


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm jealous looks like great place to work in :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice setup. Luverly :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Divine said:


> It's kitchen Lino stuff....
> 
> I did initially want ceramic tiles, but I've only signed a lease for 3 years and £2000 for tiles just seemed stupid...So I ordered some Motorsport tiles for £1400 but then decided against it and wanted to paint it black, but it was going to be like £300 to paint, and tyres just tear paint up, so just thought sod it I'll get Lino....
> 
> It's very delicate, not ideal for wet cars, heavy things, if I turn the wheels it'll just crumble it up basically, so I just have to drive on very straight, and then straight back out haha


Im Looking at flooring too, quite like the lino for a short term fix before investing heaver in Ceramic Tiles too.

What did it cost roughly? BTW if the fitter puts enough adhesive down it should move too much with light wheel turns.

Paul


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Divine said:


> It's kitchen Lino stuff....
> 
> I did initially want ceramic tiles, but I've only signed a lease for 3 years and £2000 for tiles just seemed stupid...So I ordered some Motorsport tiles for £1400 but then decided against it and wanted to paint it black, but it was going to be like £300 to paint, and tyres just tear paint up, so just thought sod it I'll get Lino....
> 
> It's very delicate, not ideal for wet cars, heavy things, if I turn the wheels it'll just crumble it up basically, so I just have to drive on very straight, and then straight back out haha


Im Looking at flooring too, quite like the lino for a short term fix before investing heaver in Ceramic Tiles too.

What did it cost roughly? BTW if the fitter puts enough adhesive down it should move too much with light wheel turns.

Paul


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Great man cave - love the ramp also :thumb:


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Very jealous, great job :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed mate!


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Im Looking at flooring too, quite like the lino for a short term fix before investing heaver in Ceramic Tiles too.
> 
> What did it cost roughly? BTW if the fitter puts enough adhesive down it should move too much with light wheel turns.
> 
> Paul


53sqm cost me £500 plus fitting


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Gotta have one of them ramps - what clearance do they give / height raised to? Grand job, quality lamb beefy!


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Gotta have one of them ramps - what clearance do they give / height raised to? Grand job, quality lamb beefy!


Goes to 150cm I think it is, definatley enough to give the car a general service, oil and filter change, suspension adjustments etc...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

150cm! I'm getting one!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

thats quality mate.


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

top job there fella nice work love the ramp:thumb:


----------



## boreder (May 23, 2012)

Looks class. I'd love to have a space like that. Especially with a ramp.


----------

